# what services are bundled in EM CPT



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Feb 20, 2013)

can any body tell me what services [ diagnostic as well as therapeutic ] are included/ bundled with office visit and ED visit CPT codes
where can I find reference material for this?

need help

Abhishek Rane


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Feb 22, 2013)

This is a very general vauge question, in order to determine if an E/M is billable you need to look at the whole picture...decision for surgery, planned injection, what exactly was performed......just to name a few. Not to mention supporting documentation and medical necessity are big factors .


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 22, 2013)

Look at the NCCI edits.  That will tell you what codes are never allowed or allowed with a modifier.  

Be sure to read the chapters as well as to review the two spreadsheets with Mutually exclusive codes and Column 1/Column 2 codes. 

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/...ndex.html?redirect=/nationalcorrectcodinited/

Medical necessity and documentation are important, but even with that firmly in place, if the code is categorically bundled, you can't bill it out per NCCI.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, NCCI edits are the place to find all your bundled codes. They also have resources that help with the CCI edits, websites like code correct (subscription required)


----------

